# I need advise.



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

a person offered me $750 for my RP350 Pedal, an extra amp i dont use really (Peavey Renown Amp), and my kirk hammett sig guitar.

guitar is a year old bot brand new for 598
pedal is also year and sum old for 350 brand new
and i bot amp at pawn shop for 350 2 years ago.

Should i take offer?, is it worth it?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Some quick searchin' shows me that RP350's go for about $200, Peavey Renown 2x12 goes for about $150-$250, KH-202 LTD goes for about $450 - all used of course.

So I'd expect $800-$900 but at the end of the day it comes to whether or not YOU think it's worth it. The first "real" guitar I purchased only cost about $800 after some upgrades and I wouldn't sell it for 10 times that price... it has sentimental value.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

i believe it may be a decent deal


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, you're not using the amp so that can go. Do you need to replace the guitar and multieffects right away? If so, with what, for how much, and when? Don't leave yourself without something..... or short the cash needed to get the replacements you want.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

is it just me or would that put you right down to owning only an amp?

i would never sell my first guitar - i still have my squier strat. and IMO those renowns are very solid good-sounding amps, i'd want to keep it around in case my current amp ever went down. I'd sell the RP350 in a heartbeat.

but that's just me


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

haha ya, im wanting to buy a more grunge harsh sounding metal-like pedal instead. the rp350 is was to digital fake sounding to me and NO TONE. any recommendations for a pedal?


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

Paul said:


> We tried that with a guitar....ain't going down THAT road again.:smile:
> 
> Grunge/harsh isn't my thing. Go to Axe and You Shall Receive and ask Scott. He's forgotton more than any of us will ever know.


Im not stupid-i was just asking because maybe some people know of some, i already have some in mind so ya...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I bought a very lightly used RP350 a few months back for $100 so that's all it's worth these days.

I find all I use is the tuner.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

DimebagTributer said:


> Im not stupid-i was just asking because maybe some people know of some, i already have some in mind so ya...


I'm pretty sure Paul wasn't trying to call you stupid, he was suggesting dropping Scott a line, because he knows his stuff. It's just a figure of speech.

Also, I've noticed that you seem to post a lot of "should i buy...", "is this a good deal...", "which item is good..." type threads. I know you've mentioned that you're young and want to get some opinions from other, more experienced people, and that's certainly a good idea. I post stuff like that myself. The only thing I want to tell you, just as advice, is that it seems like you're not 100% sure what you're looking for just yet. Buying a Tele cuz it's a good deal (for example) isn't going to help you if you want to play Metal and really want something with a Floyd Rose. Narrow down what you're looking for first before you go selling off your gear, otherwise you'll end up with another guitar that you're not 100% happy with.

Also, like the other guys said, I wouldn't sell my 1st guitar. It's an Epi SG that's not worth a dime, but it's the guitar I learned on, played and loved exclusively til I had the money to buy more. I also played my first gig with it, so yeah, it's got lots of sentimental value.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

DimebagTributer said:


> haha ya, im wanting to buy a more grunge harsh sounding metal-like pedal instead. the rp350 is was to digital fake sounding to me and NO TONE. any recommendations for a pedal?


Basically what I did was research what gear my favorite musicians were using, find it locally, try it out and work from there.

It's no secret the majority of grunge/metal players are fans of all-tube amplifiers - there's a good starting point! Although judging by your name you may be interested in an old school solid-state Randall, see if you can find a used RG100ES to rock out on. The newer models (G3, etc.) sound pretty decent for heavy stuff as well but the older ones sound a bit more "crisp" in my opinion.

If you're dead set on getting a pedal or cannot afford the grunged-out amp you want, check out the Keeley-modded MT-2. 

Another option is something like a POD X3... now I'm not the biggest fan of digital tones but they're tolerable and I've learned it's a nice thing to have. After selling my XT Live, 3 months later I went out and bought an X3 Live - the recording features are pimp and it makes a nice practice setup. Plus if you end up being like me and having your taste in music change, you won't have to buy another setup to practice and/or gig with!

Some things to think about... damn buying gear is addictive... and expensive... why do we do it again? Oh yeah... :rockon2:


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

ha thanks all for the replies but i have done lots of a research. And i have played the ML-2 Metalcore Pedal before.

Tomorow i am going to the city going to spend hours playing pedal and what not and guitars. The first equipment im looking at is:

NS-2 Noise Supressor Pedal
ML-2 Metalcore Pedal OR an OD-20 Twin Pedal
Twin Pedal Loop Station (Rc-20 model)
and the PW-10 V-Wah Pedal

All this by BOSS.

I think im going to check out the C-1 Classic Schecter to if they have it in stock, but dont think i will get it who knows.

Reminder those are my FIRST that im checkin out, not ALL im checking out ha, i have a whole day to research first hand and i am takin advantage of it


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Dime...enjoy all he testing/trying out.

Good Luck

Let us know.

Dave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Dime, just a head's up, I wouldn't get a NS-2 without getting everything else in your rig first. After that, see if you actually _do_ have a noise problem, then decide if you need it. You might not at all. I don't have a noise suppressor in my rig and I don't have any noise problems at all, even when I have stuff turned up with a lot of gain. Then again, I don't play metal, but I still think you should wait and see. No point putting extra stuff in your chain if you don't need it. It also saves $$$

Also, someone else somewhere mentioned the Z.Vex Box of Metal. I have no idea what your budget is like, but Z.Vex makes really rockin' stuff, you should check it out if you get a chance (I think it's roughly 200-ish bucks).


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

thx for the info hollowbody im going to do LOADS of testing haha hope they employees dont hate me  ha


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

DimebagTributer said:


> Im not stupid-i was just asking because maybe some people know of some, i already have some in mind so ya...


Please don't take offence to this but M-e-l-l-o-w out dude. No one is calling you stupid.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

well i think its meant for offense when a guy wont simply recommend a pedal he may no of, because hes thinkin i wont understand anything about/wont make up my mind/wont have any idea what to think of it... thats how he thot of the "what guitar.." thread i posted and he said "not going down that road again" so im quite sure that wasnt a compliment.. 

he wasnt implying im stupid but it doesnt matter ha its just an online post


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

this is officially my last post here i have already found a much more resourceful forum for me and its guitarchaos.com so bye all


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

DimebagTributer said:


> this is officially my last post here i have already found a much more resourceful forum for me and its guitarchaos.com so bye all


Wow! Drama. Haven't seen that in a while.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

DimebagTributer said:


> this is officially my last post here i have already found a much more resourceful forum for me and its guitarchaos.com so bye all


Dime...not again. 

Take Care

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would say that place is padding some numbers. 

Threads: 4,461, Posts: 30,598, Members: 15,779


With over 15000 members your post count better be more than 30K or you have one hell of a lot of people doing nothing


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Ah Dimebag. So young, so angry. We barely knew him ! !


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Ah Dimebag. So young, so angry. We barely knew him ! !


Teenagers ... they just don't like to be told anything.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

things change, life goes on........hopefully Dime will come back.........I thought he was/is full of beans and vinegar..........and some excitement........see ya bud, but you can always change your mind.......I do it everyday....lol


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I hope it's a GRUNGE thread with lots of knowledgable members . 


BYE ! :wave:

BTW , I thought grunge was dead ?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> I hope it's a GRUNGE thread with lots of knowledgable members .
> 
> 
> BYE ! :wave:
> ...


You know, I was thinking the other day that you guys really don't know much ..... but I'll give you a second chance if you beg me


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would say that place is padding some numbers.
> 
> Threads: 4,461, Posts: 30,598, Members: 15,779
> 
> ...


I really don't think anyone needs to defend the quality of this place. We all tried to give Dime some solid advice, but he wasn't entirely receptive. It seemed like he wanted to be told what to buy by others, rather than go out and do some legwork and find out what it was he really wanted.



Paul said:


> Grunge isn't dead, it just smells funny.
> 
> Do you think it was me that pushed him over the edge?


Haha, yes, I definitely would. But you certainly gave him a chance. It's not always easy to understand humour or sarcasm through the internet, but a big smiley face is pretty obvious. 


@ Dime - in case you're lurking to see what we say about you. I got no problem with you, but you need to lighten up. You also need to do some of the legwork yourself. As a young guitarist, it's great to ask questions, but part of becoming a musician is the internal drive to want to be better, and that includes the desire to know your gear. We can't pick your guitar, effects and amp for you. We can make recommendation based on what we like, but I like a lot of 80's new wave and alt-country, so you're not going to want to play the same reverb-soaked, tremolo'd stuff that I love. You *will* buy some stuff you hate and have to resell it. It happens to everyone. Your sound *will* change. Hell, Clapton started out with 335s and SGs - not a Strat in sight. But some of these discoveries are better made by yourself, cuz you learn more that way.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Kids these days (I'm 19... I can say this now, right?)... so much drama; I blame MySpace. :smile:

I won't say he is stupid but his actions certainly are... number one, why limit yourself to one forum? Even if you ask the same question on two forums and one of the replies are the exact same on both, you've learned something. Number two, Guitars Canada is the most active Canadian guitar-based forum online which, quality advice aside, opens the door of reliable gear sales within our borders among many others. 

Oh well, whatever... life goes on... just as Guitars Canada will... :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> @ Dime - in case you're lurking to see what we say about you. I got no problem with you, but you need to lighten up. You also need to do some of the legwork yourself. As a young guitarist, it's great to ask questions, but part of becoming a musician is the internal drive to want to be better, and that includes the desire to know your gear. We can't pick your guitar, effects and amp for you. We can make recommendation based on what we like, but I like a lot of 80's new wave and alt-country, so you're not going to want to play the same reverb-soaked, tremolo'd stuff that I love. You *will* buy some stuff you hate and have to resell it. It happens to everyone. Your sound *will* change. Hell, Clapton started out with 335s and SGs - not a Strat in sight. But some of these discoveries are better made by yourself, cuz you learn more that way.


Dime...this is well written..full of experience and wisdom.

I for one hope we see you back someday. I still feel badly that I gave you a rough time when you were asking about electronics stuff...however, I deleted my post and apologized to you. 

I have tried, like others here, to support you.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> @ Dime - in case you're lurking to see what we say about you. I got no problem with you, but you need to lighten up. You also need to do some of the legwork yourself. As a young guitarist, it's great to ask questions, but part of becoming a musician is the internal drive to want to be better, and that includes the desire to know your gear. We can't pick your guitar, effects and amp for you. We can make recommendation based on what we like, but I like a lot of 80's new wave and alt-country, so you're not going to want to play the same reverb-soaked, tremolo'd stuff that I love. You *will* buy some stuff you hate and have to resell it. It happens to everyone. Your sound *will* change. Hell, Clapton started out with 335s and SGs - not a Strat in sight. But some of these discoveries are better made by yourself, cuz you learn more that way.


That puts it in a nutshell.
I remember being that age--There was no internet as we know it, and so my venue for this sort of investigation was either face to face in stores--where I learned a lot from other customers, and some of the sales people in the smaller stores. Also I read a lot about it.

But ultimately we need to make up our own minds. I chose some gear that was definitely not the common choice. Even my Les Paul was bought when they weren't as popular-otherwise it would have sold before I got to the store that day. It was 50% off. Everybody else was too busy ogling the half price Jacksons. I didn't get it because it was different--but because I liked it.


And my sound sure has changed--heck, I bought a hollow body archtop. Ten years ago--even less I wouldn't have even considered buying one. Now I own one and love it. I use a lot less distortion. I like a warmer sound. I can still get sound I like with my older gear--so that worked out well though.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*prices*

If your looking for what an item sells for, go to Ebay USA. Now this would be ballpark but can give you an idea, if you dont have a clue what to ask.

What i do is go to Ebay and type in the item i want to sell. when the item or items come up.. look to the left and check mark Completed listings/

Hit the search button and then look at what the item has sold for.. I will look at the cost of 5 of them and take an average.

This will give you an idea what your item is worth in a auction.. But i have noticed prices can vary quite a bit as to how the market is.

People say that ebay prices are inflated. I agree with BIN items , but if you can bit on an item with no reserve , fair shipping charge and win the bid you can get some decent buys, that is when our dollar was higher.

Rick


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> ........hopefully Dime will come back.......


I think he'll be back after some of those bigger less forgiving forums chew him up and spit him out.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Paul said:


> Do you think it was me that pushed him over the edge?


Bad boy:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Wow! Drama. Haven't seen that in a while.


Funny you mention that. I was reading some comments on cbc.ca, can't remember the news item, but low and behold, there he was, spouting the usual, the one and only, CH. :smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Funny you mention that. I was reading some comments on cbc.ca, can't remember the news item, but low and behold, there he was, spouting the usual, the one and only, CH. :smile:


No WAY!!!! I knew he'd have to be lurking someplace!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

The thing with Dime was that he was 16 years old. I remember being 16 - I remember what I thought of myself and I remember how much I believed I knew and how little others (especially old people like those over 30) knew. I mean my youngest is 23 and I'm only now starting to know anything in her opinion.

There was no way he could have been happy here, nothing we could have said that wouldn't have caused an argument. Enough of our good members honestly tried to be helpful and bent over backwards to appease him. At the end of the day, he's a 16 year old kid who learned a solo and figured he was the best player in Saskatchewan. Geeez, at 16 I could play behind my head and with my teeth (still can ...... once I put them in).

My time's better spent missing someone like DH who at least contributed ..... or CH who was at least controversial.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

personally? i dont give a damn. sorry.

i was 14 and new to forums and didnt know anything about guitars. i loved my strat, i thought my peavey rage was the bees knees, and i had just recently discovered something called "tube amps" through my best friend, who recommended guitarists.net. then i asked a lot of questions, and got a lot of answers.

i dont give the best advice - i dont always know what im talking about, especially if it comes to electronics. and i've been told as such, which i acknowledge. i also do what many people on forums do - post their opinion, semi-disguised as fact. i dont necessarily mean to, but it sure as hell happens! cuz i hear about too.

i tried to help the kid out, since i used to be 16 (all of 4 years ago!) and wanted a great metal tone, had a marshall amp and a Boss MT-2 and all that fun stuff... and it didnt work out. so i was trying to save him some time and some hassle.

had he bought a mesa combo and left the mids unscooped, he probably would have thought "this sounds like crap, why'd i buy this?! its not heavy at all!' and sold it just as fast.

we offered him help, he didnt take it. he also didnt seem to take jokes too well. its just a forum, not the end of the world. we all go through life, learn some stuff, make mistakes and hopefully learn from them. that's what he's doing, and I'd wager he'll make a few mistakes sooner rather than later (when it comes to gear).

pat yourselves on the back guys, you tried.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Geeez, at 16 I could play behind my head and with my teeth (still can ...... once I put them in).


This is killin' me.....you should use it as your sig...LOL

Dave


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Even worse if his teeth flew out during a gig with people screaming and running in horror :banana:


----------

